# It's like Skiles knew I paid for NBA League Pass



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

He's been god awful since I got NBA league pass last week. Terrible. It's like you'll see players go into Curry and even if you count his turnovers as missed shots, he scores on a higher percentage of touches than most centers averaging anything close to his PPG. So what does Skiles do? He goes away from what's working. Because god forbid Eddy's point total look too big on the "team concept" pie chart. 

STOP: This is where someone usually says "But Ironhead, teams double Curry and then he can't pass out of it." First off he averages 3 TOs per game, and that's been going down since the beginning of the year. And secondly.....don't tell me he CANT pass out of a double team. He executed a sick pass to Deng out of one tonight. Maybe the scheme isn't advanced enough to always have someone streaking to an open spot when that double team comes.....

So what's up with Skiles. I like the guy. I want him to do well....but when round 1 of adjustments to the winning Bulls came to fruition Skiles reaction was to coach like Bill Cartwright. 

1. If something works, stop doing it.....merely for the sake of having 6 guys in double figures
2. Rely WAY too heavily on scrubs

Yeah I liked Othella Harrington when he was an occasional spark off the bench. I found myself saying to my brother......now that's how you coach a scrub veteran, unlike Blount and BC. BTW I'm still convinced that Corie Blount had compromising photos of BC and blackmailed him. 

Tonight we lost some serious ground on a four possession stretch and the offensive gameplan seemed to be "isolate Harrington and let him create off the dribble against a younger more athletic defender." 

Jared Reiner was way overused. I don't care if Eddy Curry was vomiting in a bucket.......Reiner should never see that much time. 

I'm sick of seeing Adrian Griffin. At SF, SG and PG there shouldn't be more minutes than Deng, Hinrich, Gordon, Noce and Duhon (IN THAT ORDER) can eat up. I'm tired of seeing Adrian Griffin and Othella Harrington out there when we need to make a run dammit. 

Just friggin play Chandler and Curry together for crying out loud Cartwright errr Skiles. AD being injured means you go to Harrington. Where's your defense up front? Chandler is much more of an AD type player than Donyell Harrington. 

It's official after tonight. Skiles was as in love with his scrubs tonight as Cartwright EVER WAS. I feared this. I said "man Harrington is having some good games, pretty soon we'll be 'relying' on him"....and I had nightmares about Corie Blount and Rick Brunson.

Same crap different year......this better be remedied


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know, I have yet to see Adrian Griffin play for the Bulls. He hasn't played in any of the nationally televised games.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gee. You'd think this wasn't a young team in a rebuildiing year playing against the probable EC champs.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Gee. You'd think this wasn't a young team in a rebuildiing year playing against the probable EC champs.


Then let the damn young guys here. I said it till I was blue in the face two years ago. What good does playing a bunch of guys who won't be here in two years, more minutes than necessary, do?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> And secondly.....don't tell me he CANT pass out of a double team. He executed a sick pass to Deng out of one tonight. Maybe the scheme isn't advanced enough to always have someone streaking to an open spot when that double team comes.....


Your Eddy Curry hero worship goes so far as to explain Eddy's four season struggle with passing out of double teams on the Bulls' schemes?

puh-LEEEEEZE!

An occasional successfully executed "sick" pass does not a fundamentally sound player make.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> What good does playing a bunch of guys who won't be here in two years, more minutes than necessary, do?


So far it's made the Bulls a .500 team, which is about twice as good as most people predicted. 

By the way, Skiles just won the EC coach of the month award.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: It's like Skiles knew I paid for NBA League Pass*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Your Eddy Curry hero worship goes so far as to explain Eddy's four season struggle with passing out of double teams on the Bulls' schemes?
> ...


It shows that he can. It's far from the only one this season. He's at least 3 times better than he was last year at passing out of the double. And as for four years of struggling....he's played 3.55 years first of all, secondly you can throw the first 2 years out with Cartwright and Floyd. Where was Kirk under Cartwright? He spent 14 games being non-existent....and then under Skiles he moved to the forefront right away. Skiles has spent most of his tenure here being better than BC, why he chooses to use Harrington now like BC used to use Blount I have no idea.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> 
> 
> So far it's made the Bulls a .500 team, which is about twice as good as most people predicted.
> ...


And right now its working terribly. And forget Miami....nobody expected a win....I'm talking Boston and New Jersey. Two kinds of people when something isn't working... the quick-adaptable type, and the stubborn and soon to be dead type. 

Skiles is using veterans like Dick Jauron right now.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I personally have liked Skiles rotations in the games I've been able to see. Eventually I think we WILL see more of Eddy, Tyson, Deng, Gordon, but right now Skiles has to think about the end of the season. Anyone wonder why the injury bug hasn't hit us big yet? Playing a deep rotation helps keep everyone fresh. By all accounts he drives them hard in practice, so it's important to make sure they have some gas left in the tank come game 82. Can you really say that the minutes you've seen Pike and Griff on the floor that they've been bad for the team? In the last game, Pike had a couple of great high ebergy plays. Reiner actually looked pretty good out there, too. Only reason to bench him is because Eddy is better. But Eddy can't play 48/game, so why not give Reiner some minutes where he doesn't hurt the team?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> I personally have liked Skiles rotations in the games I've been able to see. Eventually I think we WILL see more of Eddy, Tyson, Deng, Gordon, but right now Skiles has to think about the end of the season. Anyone wonder why the injury bug hasn't hit us big yet? Playing a deep rotation helps keep everyone fresh. By all accounts he drives them hard in practice, so it's important to make sure they have some gas left in the tank come game 82. Can you really say that the minutes you've seen Pike and Griff on the floor that they've been bad for the team? In the last game, Pike had a couple of great high ebergy plays. Reiner actually looked pretty good out there, too. Only reason to bench him is because Eddy is better. But Eddy can't play 48/game, so why not give Reiner some minutes where he doesn't hurt the team?


Reiner looked nowhere close to AD and Griffin is garbage unless he's used in very small stretches where we have the lead. Reiner got abused again and again by anybody he faced.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Reiner looked nowhere close to AD and Griffin is garbage unless he's used in very small stretches where we have the lead. Reiner got abused again and again by anybody he faced.


Wow. You've been patient with Eddy for "3.55 years" and can't give Ranier ONE GAME when he's coming off a long stretch in IR pergatory? Perhaps he needs a teensy bit of time to shake the rust off befire he can show what he can do?

Not that I expect an undiscovered superstar, but come on. Give the kid a break.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. You've been patient with Eddy for "3.55 years" and can't give Ranier ONE GAME when he's coming off a long stretch in IR pergatory? Perhaps he needs a teensy bit of time to shake the rust off befire he can show what he can do?
> ...


It doesn't appear Skiles gets much "patience" coming off coach of the month either.

I thought Ranier looked okay and he certainly looked better than Shirley.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

NBA League Pass, NBA TV


How do you guys like them?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> NBA League Pass, NBA TV
> 
> 
> How do you guys like them?


Unpredictable broadcast crew is biggest negative. Still have to channel surf to find best game of night.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> Two kinds of people when something isn't working... the quick-adaptable type, and the stubborn and soon to be dead type.



If "soon to be dead" means 'about to be fired' then I severely doubt it.

(that Skiles is "soon to be dead")


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL here I go again being confused for a Jamal Crawford fan in this thread or a Skiles hater that wanted us to hire Doc Rivers in another thread. I don't want Skiles to be fired....its called a generality. I slightly adapted it. You've never heard the phrase "there are two types of people in business; the quick and the dead..."? Well when something isn't working I'd like to see Skiles be quick rather than dead. We were 18-4 depending mostly on Curry, Davis, Deng, Hinrich, Duhon, Gordon, Chandler, and Noce with spot contributions from others. So why go away from that? Why start Cartwrighting Othella Harrington and allowing Othella to post-isolate on 5 consecutive possessions against a front court that includes Shaquille O'neal? Why start Harrington to begin with? Chandler is much more of an "AD" type player than Harrington. Why the "Chandler and Curry can't play together" phobia? Why is Deng sitting in fourth quarters while Griffin checks into the scorers table for Noce? 

Face it....the answers to these questions deserve focus, and don't have to mean that I'm saying Skiles is a bad coach or that he deserves to be fired. No Skiles is not perfect. Is he doing a good job overall....hell yes. I've said time and again that if he coached Eddy Curry from day one we'd have the Eddy Curry we probably won't get for another 2 years thanks to Cartwrong and Pink. So I acknowledge that....but fans like you and others in this thread want to take Skiles, Paxson, Hinrich and Nocioni to the extreme of "you can't question a thing they do because they always have a good reason, if anything they do is ever wrong its because of some external and uncontrollable force, and their faults cannot be talked about because they do good things." None of the four is Jordan, Pippen, Rodman or Jackson so I don't think they'll be receiving that kind of treatment sorry.

People either love me or hate me. The ones who hate me hate me for being able to nail the truth.....the truths that they don't want brought up, and for sorting through their weak attempts at deflections of the issue.

Yes you can question Skiles without thinking he's a bad coach or wanting him fired. Not everyone is a Jamal Crawford fan who wanted Lenny Wilkens over Skiles...just because they question Scott and what the heck he is doing in a given situation. 

As for you Tom...nice tone for a "moderator." I'm not attacking Reiner.....he is not morally culpable for not having talent. I'm wondering what SKILES is doing putting him out there as much as he did. You seem to follow me time and again while I'm serving your little Curry hating drones plates of truth. Are you REALLY trying to tell me that Eddy Curry got undue hatred and was not held morally responsible for his weaknesses while the same people who have wielded downright hatred at Eddy try to say "well Kirk only has four things wrong with his game, let's loosen the noose"...? Is that really what you're saying. If it is what you are saying and you actually allow a back-and-forth with me and you without using your moderator powers (LOL) I hope you're a good attorney with a wide array of experience in the field. I really do lol. Either that or a very very good chess player. 

If not you'll lose -_-


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> People either love me or hate me. The ones who hate me hate me for being able to nail the truth.....the truths that they don't want brought up, and for sorting through their weak attempts at deflections of the issue.


Personally I find you annoying and immature, because you do not respect folks who disagree with you. Arrogance is not a replacement for measured, well-reasoned arguments.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL here I go again being confused for a Jamal Crawford fan in this thread or a Skiles hater that wanted us to hire Doc Rivers in another thread. I don't want Skiles to be fired....its called a generality. I slightly adapted it. You've never heard the phrase "there are two types of people in business; the quick and the dead..."? Well when something isn't working I'd like to see Skiles be quick rather than dead. We were 18-4 depending mostly on Curry, Davis, Deng, Hinrich, Duhon, Gordon, Chandler, and Noce with spot contributions from others. So why go away from that? Why start Cartwrighting Othella Harrington and allowing Othella to post-isolate on 5 consecutive possessions against a front court that includes Shaquille O'neal? Why start Harrington to begin with? Chandler is much more of an "AD" type player than Harrington. Why the "Chandler and Curry can't play together" phobia? Why is Deng sitting in fourth quarters while Griffin checks into the scorers table for Noce?
> ...


I like Eddy. I don't like zealots and braggarts. Perhaps it is a character flaw on my part, but I do indeed love to take on blowhards. My intention is always to get Mr. Tightly Wound , whomever he may be, to lighten up and relax.

I have always allowed back-and-forth and have never been accused of using my "powers" to my advantage in a basketball-related argument. And I've taken the wind out of your sails on multiple occasions, without resorting to my "mod powers," going back to your first appearances on this board.

In fact, since it is generally accepted that The Gipper is the latest user account of a person who was banned previously for violating posting guidelines, and we have discussed this matter in private, you know that I am using considerable discretion and restraint in turning a blind eye and allowing you to post at all.

As to my legal skills, I am reasonably confident in my abilities as a litigator. Chess? Not so much. I can play, but I've never enjoyed the game enough to really learn openings/gambits etc.

Sorry to say all this in public, but you called me out in public.

Dan about summed it up. Good natured barbs are one thing. The "I'm Smart/Yer Dumb" thing is quite another. Keep getting banned from multiple message boards and at some point you have to question whether it is the system or it is you.

I've learned as I got older that I'm not as smart as I thought I was. It is a valuable lesson, my friend. And I'm a smarter man for having learned it.

Ya know what I mean, Vern?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Personally I find you annoying and immature, because you do not respect folks who disagree with you. Arrogance is not a replacement for measured, well-reasoned arguments.


LOL if you were as smart as me you'd be arrogant too. And my philosophy is better to do it here than somewhere where it actually matters LOL.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Personally I find you annoying and immature, because you do not respect folks who disagree with you. Arrogance is not a replacement for measured, well-reasoned arguments.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL if you were as smart as me you'd be arrogant too. And my philosophy is better to do it here than somewhere where it actually matters LOL.


If you were as smart as you think you are, we'd all be in trouble, Doogie.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Eddy. I don't like zealots and braggarts. Perhaps it is a character flaw on my part, but I do indeed love to take on blowhards. My intention is always to get Mr. Tightly Wound , whomever he may be, to lighten up and relax.
> ...


First of all Tom I respect you....I think you know that. 

Secondly.....gambit.....very nice. I'm impressed. I pretty much can't be beaten by anyone other than a grandmaster, except those that are REALLY good at gambits. That blackmar diemer and dutch gambit....I hate them. I hate when people won't just play straight up! That's a topic for another day. But if you ever want to learn how to ***** slap the blackmar diemer you accept and then fianchetto on the king side with c6 on the backside, or transpose into the french defense.

Third......you realize you are not as knowledgable as you thought. Huge difference between knowledge and innate intelligence. I'm as smart now as the 172 I got on my last IQ test and I'll be that smart in a week and in 30 years. However true wisdom comes in knowing that you KNOW nothing....but this does not affect the ability to ascertain in a given situation.

You hate "im smart and you're dumb"....i hate hypocrisy. Hinrich, Skiles, even Nocioni's treatment in a given situation v. that of Curry by people on message boards is hypocrisy in its purest and most unfettered form. That was my point. As long as you're not disputing that, there is no discussion.....

But Tom please make no mistake....the moderator comment was meant as more of an inside joke....because I know you have the thickest skin of anyone around. In all honesty we could only be so lucky as to have guys like you be moderators on every forum in every board. Being told something by you is easy....because of what you've done I can respect it. Unlike being told something by someone who probably couldn't even qualify to be my administrative assistant in ten years. Now that may sound awful....but to those who don't try to play the role of "moderator in tights" i am very nice. Ask anyone from any board whose ever actually IMd me.....I'm not as bad as I'm made out to be. I do however live by a simple credo handed down by Malcolm X:

"A leader never gives an ounce of respect to someone who doesn't respect him." --

Mr. X may be a ridiculed figure by many......but he didn't give a F what YOU thought....and I don't either lol. And people hate that from my elementary school teachers, to people on this board, to Judge Ware who can't figure out how I showed up to his class 4 times out of 32 and got a B+.

Now I'm done......I'm going to go find out that I know nothing about the Dormant Commerce Clause, then I'm going to ascertain many things about it, then im going to bed. Good night and a pleasant evening to you and yours Tom


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!


LOL Classic by Sir Patchwork....someone whose taken me on and been humiliated comes back for a little "strength in numbers message board justice."


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> In fact, since it is generally accepted that The Gipper is the latest user account of a person who was banned previously for violating posting guidelines, and we have discussed this matter in private, you know that I am using considerable discretion and restraint in turning a blind eye and allowing you to post at all.


No offense, Tom, but discretion sucks. Here "discretion" seems to mean you said you were going to do something (ban this guy) and but you decided you didn't really mean it. If you say you're going to do something, do it. If you don't want to do it, don't say it in the first place.

If you aren't going to do what you say, why should anyone else? :|

This guy is obviously the banned LB26. If he wants to post again, let him address things with you guys and show he deserves another chance. Then give it to him if you believe he's not going to go off his meds.

Just my $.02, but that seems like the straightforward way to deal with things. If you're going to say you'll do something, do it. If "banning" someone means he can come back whenever he feels like it, without doing anything to address the problems that got him banned in the first place, it seems pretty predictable the problems will recurr sooner or later.

Nonesense. You guys are supposed to be running this board to make it a top notch place to talk about the Bulls, not to talk about someone who sneaks around because he's not man enough to say who he is and apologize for his past blow ups.

I mean, it's not like he wouldn't be given a second chance if he just came clean, fessed up, and then treated people with a modicrum of respect from that point forward.

Of course, that's the whole point. The fact he won't ask, and won't accept any responsibility for the past is clear evidence he shouldn't have been trusted to post again in the first place. 

I mean, did anyone NOT hear the ticking on this cuckoo clock? A bad game or two from his boo, and it's time we all heard more first hand proof that intelligence and wisdom have almost nothing to do with each other. 

Yeash, what an ***-drag... no doubt there will be replies to him, replies to this... replies to people replying to replies... and none of it will have much to do with basketball. Yuck. Yeah, maybe this post contributes to it, but since we seem determined to go downhill anyway I might as well enjoy the sleigh ride. :yes:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> LOL Classic by Sir Patchwork....someone whose taken me on and been humiliated comes back for a little "strength in numbers message board justice."


I don't need strength in numbers, being as incredibly smart and gifted as I am. You would be as cocky as me if you had my knowledge, but you don't, that's why you failed to respond to my arguments in the Hinrich sucks thread. You chose to bail out quietly as I prevailed hoisting my Wimbledon trophy. Meanwhile, you're busy scheming plans to get back to the level where my feet are.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all Tom I respect you....I think you know that.
> ...


1. The IQ test is by no means *the*, or even *a*, standard for intelligence. 

2. Thinking that you're smarter than someone just because of a high IQ score is laughable.

3. You obviously don't understand basic human interactions and social relationships (the IQ test doesn't test this by the way). 

4. Your 'innate ability' is worthless in the real world, where you actually have to interact with people. So have fun with that. 

5. Don't you go to Purdue? Why aren't you going to Harvard? Or Princeton? 



> I mean, did anyone NOT hear the ticking on this cuckoo clock? A bad game or two from his boo, and it's time we all heard more first hand proof that intelligence and wisdom have almost nothing to do with each other. Yeash, what an ***-drag...


:yes: 

Also, TomB, you banned him when he came back as Duhon_Lover. Why the exception now? I'm not saying I want him to be banned; I'm just curious.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. The IQ test is by no means *the*, or even *a*, standard for intelligence.
> ...


I understand basic relations with PEOPLE very well. It's a MESSAGE BOARD lol. It's not real. That's the point....

When combined with my academic achievements, and the fact that I've beaten more brilliant people in chess than you'll ever meet, even on the national stage......the IQ test will suit me just fine. Let me guess....you think the corporate *** kiss test should be the standard for intelligence right? 

I get along with people great in person.......but a message board is just what it is. A message board. I'd argue, and rather convincingly that it is people like YOU who take this forum of quasi-reality and make it out to be much more than what it is. 

And if you actually knew me (which you don't, and I don't profess to know you) you'd know that when it suits me my EQ is also very high. But like I said......it's a "message board." A fictional thing that doesn't matter. So please...don't mistake things that aren't even close to true for reality. I get along with people great......this, like I've argued quite successfully with Tom, has nothing to do with how well respected you are, how accomplished you are or how you get along with people. Thank god when I interview for my first job making six figures, which I will get due to connections I've made, nobody is going to ask me how well I got along with "MikeDC"...or that there aren't an RP McMurphy set of questions on the California Bar Exam. 

I don't go to Purdue.

This site is a release from reality, not a reflection of reality.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think that guy is Lb26 Matrix. Matrix had more class than that guy. And a note for wannabe Reed Richards: Yes, this IS a message board but it is also real. Real people, real opinions, real conversation....perhaps you should consider using real manners and can all of the hyperbole.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> When combined with my academic achievements, and the fact that I've beaten more brilliant people in chess than you'll ever meet, even on the national stage......the IQ test will suit me just fine.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> When combined with my academic achievements, and the fact that I've beaten more brilliant people in chess than you'll ever meet, even on the national stage......the IQ test will suit me just fine.


I would love to hear about them. :|

And how you express yourself on a message board says *a lot* about your* true *character. The fact that you feel that you can act however you wish because you'll never meet these people is very telling. And, who knows, this behavior in particular probably won't haunt you, but maybe something else will.

But, in any case, you're a hypocrite. If we're not real and we don't matter, then why do you* insist* (and go out of your way) on bragging about your intellect and future finances?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> I understand basic relations with PEOPLE very well. It's a MESSAGE BOARD lol. It's not real. That's the point....
> 
> When combined with my academic achievements, and the fact that I've beaten more brilliant people in chess than you'll ever meet, even on the national stage......the IQ test will suit me just fine. Let me guess....you think the corporate *** kiss test should be the standard for intelligence right?
> ...


That is an interesting viewpoint. But by respecting the people on these message boards and learning from them, I have worked my way from being a guy who frequents message boards to someone whose e-mail inbox is littered with e-mails from sportswiters, NBA front office folks, GMs, and even an owner. In fact, just a week or so ago, my wife and I had an opportunity to have lunch with that owner. And this guy is more successful than either you or I will ever dream of being, but he took the time to remember some details about my wife that I had e-mailed him about months before. This is a guy who is very smart, much smarter than you are based upon your posts, but after meeting him, my wife commented about how down-to-earth he was. He listens, which is another mark of maturity and intelligence.

For me, the most tell-tale sign that you are very immature is the fact that you needlessly antagonize people. This is a small world, and you never know when relationships you develop on a message board or elsewhere may be very important for you in real life. I am a living testament to that, as practically all of the NBA opportunities that are starting to come my way are an indirect result of my participation on message boards.

Not everyone is the smartest poster in the world, but practically everyone (including you) has something to say that provides an opportunity to learn something. A "smart" person would take advantage of those opportunities. They would not spit in the face of those providing those opportunities.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


That's kind of cool. It took me a minute or two to figure that one out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm not as smart as you guys -- obviously -- but I take solace in the fact that I'm much more beautiful than any of you will ever be.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's kind of cool. It took me a minute or two to figure that one out.


Please tell me. I've been working on it since last July.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me. I've been working on it since last July.


There is no spoon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


The slope of the hypoteneuse of both triangles are different. The area is the same. The individual squares are just rearranged so there's a bunch of white space in one square, making it white.

Look two squares up from the white square in the bottom triangle. The amount of white in that square is slightly less than the square in the same position of the triangle above.

Similarly, the third square from the right has less white in it than the one in the same position above.

All that white gets added together and is enough to make a whole white square.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

How are the slopes of the hypotenueses different? They both start at 5 units in height and take 13 units to complete the hypotenuse. What's interesting is that if you add up the areas of the individual colors in the upper triangle, they total 32 units. Yet, the area of the larger triangle is 32.5 units. Then, when they are rearranged, the total of the parts is 33 units (including the white unit) while the total area of the larger triangle is unchanged. In one instance, you're .5 units short, in the other, you're .5 units over. Curious.

Disclaimer: I may be waaaayyyyyy off on all of this as, even tho I was a complete math geek throughout HS and College, geometry was far and away my least favorite subject!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> How are the slopes of the hypotenueses different? They both start at 5 units in height and take 13 units to complete the hypotenuse. What's interesting is that if you add up the areas of the individual colors in the upper triangle, they total 32 units. Yet, the area of the larger triangle is 32.5 units. Then, when they are rearranged, the total of the parts is 33 units (including the white unit) while the total area of the larger triangle is unchanged. In one instance, you're .5 units short, in the other, you're .5 units over. Curious.
> 
> Disclaimer: I may be waaaayyyyyy off on all of this as, even tho I was a complete math geek throughout HS and College, geometry was far and away my least favorite subject!


He meant the mini-triangles.

The blue's slope is 3/8.
The red's slope is 2/5.

The 2nd big triangle's inner white space comes from outside the 1st big triangle.


EDIT: Actually... the 2 big shapes are not triangles... but they look like triangles!  That's the whole trick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> How are the slopes of the hypotenueses different? They both start at 5 units in height and take 13 units to complete the hypotenuse. What's interesting is that if you add up the areas of the individual colors in the upper triangle, they total 32 units. Yet, the area of the larger triangle is 32.5 units. Then, when they are rearranged, the total of the parts is 33 units (including the white unit) while the total area of the larger triangle is unchanged. In one instance, you're .5 units short, in the other, you're .5 units over. Curious.
> 
> Disclaimer: I may be waaaayyyyyy off on all of this as, even tho I was a complete math geek throughout HS and College, geometry was far and away my least favorite subject!


The lines aren't straight. They're so close to straight they fool your eyes. So the slopes aren't the same.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Please tell me. I've been working on it since last July.


DaBullz beat me to it. The "large triangles" aren't actually triangles, they're quadrilaterals. The first is concave and the second is convex, so its area would be larger by one square if they didn't leave the square empty.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> He meant the mini-triangles.
> ...


OK... I can buy that. Like I said, geometry isn't my bag baby! I was thinking the two little triangles were proportional, but they're not. That makes sense. 

Thanks Kukoc and DaBullz. The big triangle isn't really a triangle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

edit.

my reply was immature. and uncalled for.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> DaBullz beat me to it. The "large triangles" aren't actually triangles, they're quadrilaterals. The first is concave and the second is convex, so its area would be larger by one square if they didn't leave the square empty.


Not exactly correct.

Slope = rise/run.

The slope of the two colored triangles aren't the same.

The slope of the red triangle is 2/5

The slope of the blue triangle is 3/8

So the hypoteneuse of the overall triangle isn't a straight line, but something more like this:

*
**
***
****
**** <- where the line bends
*****
******
*******


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Tom and any other mods:

Why don't you just delete Gipper's ridiculous narcisistic posts that have only to do with his delusional self-image and nothing to do with basketball? I don't want to be a back-seat driver, but this thread is a damn joke.

If he's a banned poster and you have your reasons for giving him another chance then so be it. But why do these posts about how smart he is remain a visible contaminant on the board?

Just a thought, I don't know the history.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Not exactly correct.
> 
> Slope = rise/run.
> ...


In other words, the large "triangle" is a quadrilateral.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Da line don't bend.

Its 2 separate lines.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Narcisism is beautiful. Someone's gotta love everyone....


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Two things.....

1. The issue arose because of Tom's post, and a moral challenge from Dan. It's not like I was just like "I'm hella smart, look at me, oh god I'm so smart." But.....if we're into challenging, I am lol.

2. Dan you're absolutely right.....which is why the people who show me respect here, get respect right back. They show me none, they get none. That's called not compromising yourself. Now.....in real life....I'm well aware it's different. Yes great friends can be made here. Yes you can't go tell your boss to go F himself if he says something you don't like. No if someone lacks respect for you here, you do not have anything to lose by telling them where they can stick it. BTW you make great points.....and have now gained my respect as well. I don't think you were "dissing" me by telling me those things, as you had more of a way of "reeling me in".....good job!


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

BTW I post on the rivals.com site of my alma mater. If you observed my posts there you would see that I have a completely different style, and have to be pressed VERY VERY hard to ever say an unkind word. Those people deserve my respect for graduating from the same highly venerable institution as I, and they will get it. Plus a lot of them know my girlfriend's Uncle and Grandfather, so I kinda have to be nice lol. I've posted there for two years and to this day I still won't say even the word "hell" on that board.....I defer to "heck." That is an example of a message board with a lot more reality to it, and I conform appropriately. This board, while also having some venerable posters (TB1, Dan, MikeDC) has a lot of hypocritical idiots who think that everyone should conform to the ethics of their blue-collar job and who find themselves evaluating two players completely differently in any given situation. It's down right pitiful. But yes Dan, there is also a lot of good here, so you're correct in that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Very good fellas. I'm not surprised.

Not too much.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> BTW I post on the rivals.com site of my alma mater. If you observed my posts there you would see that I have a completely different style, and have to be pressed VERY VERY hard to ever say an unkind word. Those people deserve my respect for graduating from the same highly venerable institution as I, and they will get it. Plus a lot of them know my girlfriend's Uncle and Grandfather, so I kinda have to be nice lol. I've posted there for two years and to this day I still won't say even the word "hell" on that board.....I defer to "heck." That is an example of a message board with a lot more *reality* to it, and I conform appropriately. This board, while also having some venerable posters (TB1, Dan, MikeDC) has a lot of* hypocritical idiots who think that everyone should conform to the ethics of their blue-collar job *and who find themselves evaluating two players completely differently in any given situation. It's down right pitiful. But yes Dan, there is also a lot of good here, so you're correct in that.


Well in _reality_ you'd get your teeth knocked out, LB. Oh wait, that's right, you're guy who challenged me to the boxing match, right LB? Remind us about your boxing career why don't you since you're busy entertaining us.

Nothing is going to change on these message boards until you treat others with respect. Insulting others and then kissing the asses of the higher-ups when you're called out on it isn't going to get you anywhere. You should be thankful to the mods here that you're getting a second chance, but you obviously don't have the moral sense to appreciate it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Also:

http://www.marktaw.com/blog/TheTriangleProblem.html


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

good stuff! I'm still here!


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Fleet is a perfect example of someone I respect. Because he gives respect.

As for you Slim I don't know what your point is. Whose kissing *** more....me? Or you when you PM Tom like "it's him, it's him, he's here Tom. It is Kaiser Soze! I'm telling you he's here!"

Slim it's real easy. You show respect you get respect back from me. That's the Chicago way my friend. Always has been. The city always was and always will be known for a heritage of people who...to quote Ditka, "will kick your *** if you don't respect them." Now Mike North is right. Because of people like you we are experiencing the pussification of America. So you can't just go "knocking out all bums" as Cassius Clay used to tell Cosell all the time. You have to know how to "kick someone's *** in many different ways. Versatility becomes important. 

For example on your board.....Ikeziskash is someone who is very versatile and has my utmost respect. There is nothing he could ask me for that I wouldn't do for him were he truly in need and were i capable. 

This city made it's name as a city full of people who don't take **** from anyone. So I don't know why you ridicule this idea.....yes the gameboard may have shifted from a streetfight to a court battle or even a basketball game to prove the victor, but the competitive, even overly-zealous competitive nature of this city is what has made it great. 

My grandfather got kicked out of 5 prep schools for kicking the ever-loving **** out of classmates. He then was a fighter pilot in world war II, got degrees in engineering and metalurgy from 7 different national universities, worked at Lawrence Livermore Laboratory, dated Lauren Bacall and ended up at one point owning 40% of the stock of a major steel company. And you know what he told me on his death bed. He never respected anyone who didn't respect him first and he never took **** from anyone. Now if that mentality wasn't instilled in you, and instead you were raised by people who lived their entire lives in fear, I apologize for your mentality. 

They don't call it the city of big shoulders because people here are used to having maneure crammed down their throats and asking for seconds. 

Slim I challenge you to find one person on any board who has approached me with respect in all situations and not had that respect returned to an even greater extent. You can look and look and look and you won't find anyone. In fact I know of one forum on one board where there are more people who want me back than don't. Must suck deleting "Bring back poster X" threads all the time huh?

You need to come off it. Because first of all....you don't even know the details. I could point you to two people who actually knew how it all went down, but I can assure you, and so can one of those two people (the one who actually has credibility), that it didn't go down like you think it did. Hell if Michael wasn't sick I would have been back a long time ago. He has credibility. You and Powderpuff have none. 

But whatever Slim. You go on having your fantasies that I'm Capone, or Hitler, or Stalin or whoever else I'm sure you are dreaming up. Whatever makes you feel better. The next time I'm at Mayor Daley's lakehouse before the Notre Dame game I'll be sure to try to care lol.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> My grandfather got kicked out of 5 prep schools for kicking the ever-loving **** out of classmates. He then was a fighter pilot in world war II, got degrees in engineering and metalurgy from 7 different national universities, worked at Lawrence Livermore Laboratory, dated Lauren Bacall and ended up at one point owning 40% of the stock of a major steel company.



:|


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :|


Whatever floats your boat man. Fact is you guys can deny it till you're blue in the face but you eminate the attitudes of defeated men. And you HATE that someone actually doesn't. 

Fact is many of you run around having a tone with people....and you expect them to feel guilty for coming right back at you with an even bigger tone. Well if you can't take the heat...get the F out of the kitchen. Don't go around punching people in the arm and wondering why they turn around and jack you in the jaw.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Dear The Gipper,

I hear what your grandfather said, but I doubt that your grandfather would be proud of your behavior on this bulletin board. People do not get respect through bragging about their IQ, bragging about what school they go to, bragging about their accomplishments, or especially bragging about their family's accomplishments. Respect on a message board like this, and often in life in general, is earned by pushing the ball down the field through an argument that takes into account and respects other points of view. That does not mean that people are not wrong, but it is disgusting to stand over people and taunt them when you think they are wrong.

Now none of us live up to that ideal all of the time. I know I have been guilty of getting a little too full of myself, but you really seem to be going to extremes with this attitude.

Personally, your latest couple posts communicate an attitude of belittling those who may not have been blessed with the gifts that you apparently have been blessed with. In my book people like what you project yourself to be on this message board are the lowest of the low.

It is also kind of funny that you likely are a Domer. I grew up in La Porte, near South Bend, and your type was THE stereotype of Domers - cocky, arrogant know-it-alls who had life handed to them on a silver platter. The contrast with the working class folk in South Bend and surrounding towns often made for an interesting dynamic. 

Best wishes,
Dan


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> But whatever Slim. You go on having your fantasies that I'm Capone, or Hitler, or Stalin or whoever else I'm sure you are dreaming up. Whatever makes you feel better. The next time I'm at Mayor Daley's lakehouse before the Notre Dame game I'll be sure to try to care lol.


I see you nothing as such. I see you as a bright guy with some insecurity issues. Tom B. can tell you that I've supported the idea of giving you a second chance (though now it's technically a third) here, and I was sorry to see the LB26 account dissappear from here so quickly because I thought for some strange reason you'd learn to clean up your act. 

Simply being a jerk isn't a bannable offense, but when you perpetually make arrogant or haughty statements in your posts it often disrupts the flow of the topic at hand (like this thread). Yes, you can be a jerk on a message board and take breaks to help the elderly cross the street, but no matter where you partake in verbal discourse; in letters, on the internet, or face-to-face, you result in developing a reputation. What reputation do you want here at bbb.net? You apparently want to recognized as smart right? So why do have to go out of your way to remind us by stating alleged facts about yourself? Can't you express your intelligence in your posts about basketball instead? You tout that you could give a rats *** about what others think of you, yet I sense that you really want to be liked and respected. For that, LB, you need to make some changes.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Dear The Gipper,
> 
> I hear what your grandfather said, but I doubt that your grandfather would be proud of your behavior on this bulletin board. People do not get respect through bragging about their IQ, bragging about what school they go to, bragging about their accomplishments, or especially bragging about their family's accomplishments. Respect on a message board like this, and often in life in general, is earned by pushing the ball down the field through an argument that takes into account and respects other points of view. That does not mean that people are not wrong, but it is disgusting to stand over people and taunt them when you think they are wrong.
> ...


Actually Dan I said the Notre Dame game. I didn't go to Notre Dame. My school PLAYS Notre Dame in what I refer to as "the Notre Dame" game. "Domers" are scum. They will belittle you whether you are arrogant with them first, or even if you come in peace. BTW Laporte is a nice place.

Dan I'd urge you to take me in under the totality of circumstances. In 150+ posts on this board how many have addressed me as a person? Five? And all of those because of being called to the turf by others. Maybe you should tell Slim, etc., that if they don't wanna know....don't ask.

Now there's another issue I've spotted. My message v. what you interpret it to be. My message is that I'm making it just fine without the approval of anyone here, and I'm following the example of great men. Yes my Grandfather or Vince Lombardi or General Patton would probably never post on this message board were they alive today.....they'd view it as an assinine thing to pass your time with. But were they forced to post here, they would not be shoving sunshine up the ***es of those who disrespect them. 

I'm far from as bad as Robert Montgomery Knight in terms of vulgarity or ego....but I'll tell you this. Emulating Bobby Knight will get anyone ten times farther than emulating Electric Slim. Take Bobby Knight and the people who respect him. Professor Murray Sperber doesn't respect Bobby Knight. This is the same idiot who is now going to battle with Bob Ladeceur and the De La Salle High School Spartans of Concord, California because they won like 140 games in a row and decided to play one out-of-state game per year. Once Knight was fired from IU, Sperber went on a crusade against the pretty much universally respected Ladeceur. So Sperber pretty much confronts Knight with the same things that Slim confronts me with. Being a tough, hard-nosed winner that will tell you where you can stick it. Knight had the respect of Ohio State roommate Jerry Lucas, Coach Woody Hayes and even Coach K. Dean Smith respects Bobby Knight. Do you think he gives two ***** what Murray Sperber thinks of him? No. Just like, like Knight, I hope they bury me upside down so my critics can kiss my f-ing ***. And you can print that in my law school newspaper if you want to. 

Now you need to remember that I would bring none of this up if not prodded and called to the carpet. It's more in the format of...."if you're asking, I'll tell you." 

Slim is basically Murray Sperber. He can ride around on his moral high horse all he wants. I'd rather invite Lee Elia into my home and listen to him drop F bombs in front of my family for an hour, than to have Slim come into my home offering twenty dollar bills to everyone. Slim wants to play the moral, look at me on my high horse, I'm so above conflicting in a barbaric fashion, I'm allowed technology to move me into a new mindset....role. To that I say.....you take your road I'll take mine and until someone makes Slim some kind of judge.....I hope they bury me upside down. 

Sorry for venting Dan, but when called out......I'm going to tell you that it's really hard to have people like Donald Polden, Martin Jischke, Richard Daley and John Black think of me as an upstanding young man who would give my shirt to someone in need.....and then take Slim seriously when he pulls his face out of his Java book or his Murray Sperber autobiography and starts playing moral crusader. 

That's it....I'm done with this thread. I'm gonna have an isopure, some green tea and sit and watch the Bulls game. If I come back and there are responses I'll answer and remember....you asked!


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I see you nothing as such. I see you as a bright guy with some insecurity issues. Tom B. can tell you that I've supported the idea of giving you a second chance (though now it's technically a third) here, and I was sorry to see the LB26 account dissappear from here so quickly because I thought for some strange reason you'd learn to clean up your act.
> ...


See Slim and then there are moments like these. If you knew me in real life you'd know that I subscribe to Chris Rock's theory that you never really have more than 3-5 friends at any one time. I have a small group who I care extremely about, and who I pray respect me......and then everyone else, especially those who want to show disrespect can kiss it. 

What happened before Slim. When your guy axed me for that other thing, what was my standing at that time on the CHICAGO board? I was respecting others and they were respecting me and everyone was getting along. Then one day after we beat that team up north there was some back and forth between two boards and I went off. But on the Chicago board I had gotten to the point where I made sure to preface disagreements with the fact that I respected my adversary. YOU know that. Michael knew that. Your boy decided to disregard that...but then he's banned a lot of people who have contributed a lot more to the place than he has.

Slim as a person and before that incident.....I do respect you. I completely disrespect how you did not know the whole story and overreacted. Then there are two very credible people that you wont even listen to, because of how you viewed them before you got your little title.

How did this whole exchange in this thread start off? With Dan Rosenbaum's post calling me out for being arrogant. I'm simply not going to listen to that from anyone, and I'm gonna give them the basis for why I feel I can be arrogant. You don't wanna know...then don't call me arrogant. There are a lot of pompous A-holes posting on this board and others. I don't quote their posts and say "you know, I find you to be this this this and that." If I did, and if they responded with things about them that they felt made them entitled to be that way, I would say "hmmm, that's about the kind of response I should have expected."

So please....don't act like I just go around thumping my chest.....but if you call me out I'm not gonna respond "yes sir, you're right, how dare I not lower my tone before you oh mighty emperor." In fact you as an American should be glad that there were more people like me in 1776 than there were people who take the approach that you suggest when confronted. If not, we'd still be getting taxed without representation.

Now you want me to stop talking about myself Slim. Real simple solution for you. Stop calling me out and talk basketball. In fact....I think I even started this thread with BASKETBALL as a topic. Tom and Dan decided to take the freeway offramp onto "Let'stalkaboutTHEGIPPER" Drive.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> Sorry for venting Dan, but when called out......I'm going to tell you that it's really hard to have people like Donald Polden, Martin Jischke, Richard Daley and John Black think of me as an upstanding young man who would give my shirt to someone in need.....and then take Slim seriously when he pulls his face out of his Java book or his Murray Sperber autobiography and starts playing moral crusader.


I'm still sticking with my above post (if you've read it), but I should add that I think you should switch your vitamins.

And how can I be on a moral high horse when I post pictures like this?:










One of these days, LB, we're going to be golfing buddies. I don't know why, maybe it's just chemistry.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm still sticking with my above post (if you've read it), but I should add that I think you should switch your vitamins.
> ...


Slim sometimes I want to choke you and sometimes I have great admiration for you. It's definitely a love hate relationship. I think you know I'm capable of reason....just like I know you are capable of seeing my side. It's just a question of whether or not we engage in it.

You've always known that my strategy is to go into a room firing rights and lefts and then see who takes it like a man and who goes crazy. when you come out like a pitbull you make a few great friends, even if they hate your guys at first, and the people who end up not caring for you you don't need anyway 

BTW I'm guilty of taking your association with your boy out on you. I acknowledge that.

In case anyone's getting misinformation from all of this a couple updates:

I respect Dan
I respect Tom
I have a love/hate relationship with Slim
Skiles rotations are killing me


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm also not asian Slim....could we get an italian kid in there?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Slim sometimes I want to choke you and sometimes I have great admiration for you. It's definitely a love hate relationship. I think you know I'm capable of reason....just like I know you are capable of seeing my side. It's just a question of whether or not we engage in it.
> ...


Stick and move, LB. No rabbit punches!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sigh. I don't know what to say about this thread. A lot of TheGipper's tone seems familiar to me...in that I can get this way myself when personally challenged and when "cooler heads" start telling me to, well, be a "cooler head." 

I don't want to speak for you Gipper, but I kinda understand how frustrating this thread is for you and how you're not as much of a jerk as you sound. I also hope you understand that you are sounding like a jerk--even if "they" started it. Which, to be fair, "they" did--especially if they've known you well. 

The only thing to do in this case is to shake hands and close the thread. Please. Gipper will be fine and will continue to make interesting and impassioned posts, many of which I will agree with. Dan and Tom and Slim will continue to be the stand-up posters they are. 

Please...seriously...close this thread. This community doesn't need this...it's too good a community.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> :ttiwwp:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Beale thank you. I'm all handshakes if everyone else is cool with that. I'd like to eat some crow:

1. Beale absolutely. When personally challenged and you start answering the call....it's a slippery slope downward into the territory of sounding like an arrogant jerk. My mistake, and we live and learn another day.

2. Skiles. We won because he did the things I wanted him to do (though not because of me). Less Noce, no Griffin, no Othella Harrington isolating on four consecutive possessions in the post. Just relying on Curry, Hinrich, Deng and Gordon.....with Duhon and Chandler glueing the effort together. Basically relying on the guys who got us around the corner. Kudos to Skiles.....

He was quick, and not dead tonight!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think you need some serious counselling. You have delusions of grandeur seeing yourself in the same mold as Patton or Lombardi. And if you think Bobby Knight is a person to be emulated, a role model, your judgement is clearly impaired.

In any case, my 2 cents is to ban the guy again and move on, nobody like a snot. Of course, I am just an average joe who works for a living and attended a public college of no particular renown, so according to Gipper I probably shouldn't waste my breath appealing to my blue blood better.Then again...I am a mod...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just to say, *Gipper!*, that I've enjoyed your posts until this thread. I also enjoyed the posts of your former personalities. I think it would be foolish to ban someone for arrogance, and don't see any bannable offenses in this thread. A couple of things to remember, though. There may be a reason you're your own biggest advocate. Remember that praise means much more when it comes from a source other than it's target.

It's a sad place to be when you allow others to change your personality. You and I clearly don't hold the same values, but I like to strive for a constant personality whether on a message board, with my closest friends, or in a business relationship. The fact that you feel it necessary to alter your face for your intended audience is schizophrenic at worst and somewhat deceitful at best.

I've enjoyed the many Lex Luther-like monologues in this thread. I'm looking forward to your acquisition of Kryptonite to take down your nemesis, please keep us posted as to the outcome.

Also, be sure to avoid wearing a cape. As was noted in the Incredibles, that has been the downfall of many an evil genious in the past.

Peace!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> That is an interesting viewpoint. But by respecting the people on these message boards and learning from them, I have worked my way from being a guy who frequents message boards to someone whose e-mail inbox is littered with e-mails from sportswiters, NBA front office folks, GMs, and even an owner. In fact, just a week or so ago, my wife and I had an opportunity to have lunch with that owner. And this guy is more successful than either you or I will ever dream of being, but he took the time to remember some details about my wife that I had e-mailed him about months before. This is a guy who is very smart, much smarter than you are based upon your posts, but after meeting him, my wife commented about how down-to-earth he was. He listens, which is another mark of maturity and intelligence.
> 
> ...


How have the BBB.net message boards in particular benefitted you? Do any NBA front office people read these boards? I always thought that you became well-known in the NBA from your work on the luxury tax and player statistics. I think that was The Gipper's point; that nobody on here is important enough for him to actually care what we think or respect us. I can't really argue with that, because it's extremely doubtful that anyone from this board ever have more than a marginal impact on his life. 



> I like to strive for a constant personality whether on a message board, with my closest friends, or in a business relationship. The fact that you feel it necessary to alter your face for your intended audience is schizophrenic at worst and somewhat deceitful at best.


Very insightful post, Wynn. I can't really logically process why TG would have different personas for this board, and another board, and among his 'real' friends, and then among everyone else.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Lotsa kooks on the internet. 

That's what makes it so fun!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> How have the BBB.net message boards in particular benefitted you? Do any NBA front office people read these boards? I always thought that you became well-known in the NBA from your work on the luxury tax and player statistics. I think that was The Gipper's point; that nobody on here is important enough for him to actually care what we think or respect us. I can't really argue with that, because it's extremely doubtful that anyone from this board ever have more than a marginal impact on his life.


The biggest thing is that I have learned from reading posts in this forum and seeing how people react to my posts. That has been very helpful. My interest in the luxury tax stemmed from discussions on either this board or at RealGM. Yes, I took it further, but without folks here asking questions that made me ask questions, I doubt that I would have taken it further.

On the stats side, it is certainly true that discussions here have influenced my thinking and pushed me to refine my methods. It is from this board that I learned about 82games.com and now Roland Beech and I are very good friends. I think it was a contact from this board that led me to someone in the front office from the Bulls that led me to Dean Oliver. And now Dean, Roland, and I are good friends. So you never know when a connection might prove useful. So indirectly, there have been a number of people on this board (and at RealGM) who have had a huge impact on my life.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Just to say, *Gipper!*, that I've enjoyed your posts until this thread. I also enjoyed the posts of your former personalities. I think it would be foolish to ban someone for arrogance, and don't see any bannable offenses in this thread. A couple of things to remember, though. There may be a reason you're your own biggest advocate. Remember that praise means much more when it comes from a source other than it's target.
> 
> It's a sad place to be when you allow others to change your personality. You and I clearly don't hold the same values, but I like to strive for a constant personality whether on a message board, with my closest friends, or in a business relationship. The fact that you feel it necessary to alter your face for your intended audience is schizophrenic at worst and somewhat deceitful at best.
> ...


LOL now this was funny. Good stuff Wynn, and I hope the stark majority of my posts are more enjoyable than the unfortunate ones in this thread.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> The biggest thing is that I have learned from reading posts in this forum and seeing how people react to my posts. That has been very helpful. My interest in the luxury tax stemmed from discussions on either this board or at RealGM. Yes, I took it further, but without folks here asking questions that made me ask questions, I doubt that I would have taken it further.
> 
> On the stats side, it is certainly true that discussions here have influenced my thinking and pushed me to refine my methods. It is from this board that I learned about 82games.com and now Roland Beech and I are very good friends. I think it was a contact from this board that led me to someone in the front office from the Bulls that led me to Dean Oliver. And now Dean, Roland, and I are good friends. So you never know when a connection might prove useful. So indirectly, there have been a number of people on this board (and at RealGM) who have had a huge impact on my life.


Dan for what it's worth I have filed you into the category of people whose opinion (even when critical) I can respect. I'll strive to respect the critical opinion of the janitor, but that is the hard part.....isn't it?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Dan for what it's worth I have filed you into the category of people whose opinion (even when critical) I can respect. I'll strive to respect the critical opinion of the janitor, but that is the hard part.....isn't it?


not really....unless you have a ridiculously inflated opinion of your own worth...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll strive to respect the critical opinion of the janitor, but that is the hard part.....isn't it?


Why would that be hard? My father-in-law is a janitor and I go to him for advice on a variety of things. 

Care to explain? Because frankly, this little throw away comment might be the most revealing, asinine and offensive thing you've written yet.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

And the personal challenges continue.....so will the backlash.

Say for example, little one, that you were a school teacher at a high school. If out of the blue the principal or superintendent of schools had a harsh and critical thing to say to you....you'd say "ok he IS the principal, perhaps I should take that to heart."

If out of the blue one of your fellow teachers said something harsh and critical and personally challenging, you'd say "ok, he does what I do, do I like that he said that? No. Does he maybe have a point? Yeah. I'll take that into consideration."

If the janitor says the same, a very reasonable reaction would be "You're a janitor, you wouldn't know the first thing about what it's like to be a teacher anyway, so who the hell are YOU?"

Now if you're offended or whatever......I DONT CARE. My family fought in the Revolutionary War so that I could say what I wanted to say, within the limits of the law, without having to worry about what you think of it. You don't like it. Like I said I hope they bury me upside down. Pucker up sweetheart.

Sorry for clueing you into reality. Your idealistic ideas of how people should be treated are naive at best. In the real world there is a food chain.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> Sorry for clueing you into reality. Your idealistic ideas of how people should be treated are naive at best. In the real world there is a food chain.


Where do those 'Greatest Possible Vitamins' fit in on that food chain? Just curious :laugh:


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Where do those 'Greatest Possible Vitamins' fit in on that food chain? Just curious :laugh:


Uhhh as something I do for drinking money while in law school. Also it's fun because it teaches me the ins and outs of running my own business on a small scale without all the risk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> Now if you're offended or whatever......I DONT CARE. My family fought in the Revolutionary War so that I could say what I wanted to say, within the limits of the law, without having to worry about what you think of it. You don't like it. Like I said I hope they bury me upside down. Pucker up sweetheart.
> 
> Sorry for clueing you into reality. Your idealistic ideas of how people should be treated are naive at best. In the real world there is a food chain.


This may be slightly off topic.

Could you please tell us about your relationship with your mother?

It may help speed things along.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I find it comical how often Gipper name drops, touts his own personal achievements, and points out his family's esteemed history. 

The constant insinuation that "i'm better then you" because of Who i am, where i came from, who i know, what my family etc.....clearly points out how insecure you are about yourself. Also shows that you have the maturity of a 5y/o. 

Maybe with all your connections someone can recommend a good Psychiatrist for you.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> And the personal challenges continue.....so will the backlash.
> 
> Say for example, little one, that you were a school teacher at a high school. If out of the blue the principal or superintendent of schools had a harsh and critical thing to say to you....you'd say "ok he IS the principal, perhaps I should take that to heart."
> ...


The hypothetical doesn't fit your statement. The hypo is specific while your comment was a catch-all regarding whose opinions are easy and hard to respect as a general matter. It was not issue specific. So don't try to water it down now with a lengthy explanation that doesn't even remotely go to what you wrote. Its transparent.

I am in the food chain in the real world law *student*, so your attempt to explain to me "how it is" doesn't hold a lot of water. I'm intimately familiar with how treating people with respect plays out in the "real world".

Let me clue you in son. I asked you about my father-in-law to try to prove a point since I knew you'd step in it. My father-in-law is a "janitor" because he sold his extremely lucrative independantly owned business and retired - rich as god. He's a Catholic who became bored with retirement so when his church was looking for day to day help, he took a part-time job as the janitor to give them a hand and to have something to do.

He has more significant business connections than I could dream of acquiring. For an aspiring lawyer like you, he'd be a good guy to know. So you might want to rethink your narrow view on who in the food chain deserves your respect. Your rush to generalize people based on status and position will have an adverse impact on your career whether you believe it now in your naivety or not.

For what its worth - which is probably nothing to you.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron Cey</b>!
> 
> 
> The hypothetical doesn't fit your statement. The hypo is specific while your comment was a catch-all regarding whose opinions are easy and hard to respect as a general matter. It was not issue specific. So don't try to water it down now with a lengthy explanation that doesn't even remotely go to what you wrote. Its transparent.
> ...


:yes: :yes: 

Go Penguin...


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron Cey</b>!
> 
> 
> The hypothetical doesn't fit your statement. The hypo is specific while your comment was a catch-all regarding whose opinions are easy and hard to respect as a general matter. It was not issue specific. So don't try to water it down now with a lengthy explanation that doesn't even remotely go to what you wrote. Its transparent.
> ...


Actually retiring young and rich is what I aspire to do. I've made some great contacts by respecting respected and esteemed people and doubt I'll ever actually practice law in the traditional sense. For a great read on what your father-in-law achieved and the roadmap to it, check out "Retire young, retire rich" by Robert Kiyosaki. Great read.

Also.....your father-in-law is a different type of janitor. When I was in college a professor pleaded with us to do exactly what he did. "I know you all have to become successful to make Mommy and Daddy happy," he jabbed. "But do so as soon as possible, and then become a night janitor. I beg my classes every year to do this because of the effect that the lowering of stress will have on your life. Many of you now will go on to law school or become politicians or work in government administration......and 10 years from now you'll all combine to have more stress-related diseases than you could even imagine now. So please....consider being a night janitor." Mike Weinstein

But please Ron Cey....don't act like you gave me all the facts. What you did would be akin to one of my many relatives coming to me for the meager legal advice that I can currently give them, and then telling me 80% of the facts.

Now if you people continue to assault....I'll continue to assault back even harder. I'm not backing down from a single one of you. I'd rather burn myself to death before doing so.....when you stop, I stop.....see how simple it is? Dan, Tom and Slim have....when will you?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Somebody didn't take their "vitamins" this morning.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Somebody didn't take their "vitamins" this morning.


Yeah...LOL @ the guy running his own small business while in school. What a joke....ha ha ha. Look at him....he's "enterprising."


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...LOL @ the guy running his own small business while in school. What a joke....ha ha ha. Look at him....he's "enterprising."


I don't think enterprising would be the word most of the posters here would prefer to use to describe you...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> Now if you people continue to assault....I'll continue to assault back even harder. I'm not backing down from a single one of you. I'd rather burn myself to death before doing so.....when you stop, I stop.....see how simple it is? Dan, Tom and Slim have....when will you?


Does that mean there is a chance that you *will* burn yourself to death? I would hope not. Self-immolation would surely constitute a permanent stain on the obviously long, illustrious and distinguished history of your family. 

I don't know if you noticed, but I told you that story in an effort to help you see the flip side of your "food chain" theory. But I didn't think you'd care, and you obviously don't.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

The Gipper,

Please do not count me as being supportive of you on this. I appreciate the nice things that you have said about me, but that is all that I can say.

Right now, my wife and I are in the process of trying to adopt. If we end up with a child (a future janitor, let's say) with an 80 IQ who is a decent human being who respects other people, I would very much favor that over someone like you portray yourself on this message board.

If my child looked down upon large classes of people like you apparently do (otherwise, how do you say the things you say -even on a message board?), I would consider myself a failure as a parent - regardless of what else you were able to accomplish.

In my book people with the attitude that you display on this message board are the lowest of the low.

Best wishes, Dan


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> The Gipper,
> 
> Please do not count me as being supportive of you on this. I appreciate the nice things that you have said about me, but that is all that I can say.
> ...


And with that, this thread needs to be locked.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> The Gipper,
> 
> Please do not count me as being supportive of you on this. I appreciate the nice things that you have said about me, but that is all that I can say.
> ...


Dan I was not calling you supportive, merely saying that you'd ended your assault on me as a person. Apparently I was only half right.

I'm a mirror Dan. I give freely to the homeless, so much so that my friends rip me for it. I do not care. To the janitor who has a nice word to say to me....I reply with "sir how are you".....

To those who care for me or are even indifferent toward me.....I attempt to do them one better in how I treat them.

To those who morally challenge me or attempt to attack me in anyway.....I will also do them one better. That is where you make the mistake. I am not an elitist....but I will reply with "wait who the hell are YOU!?" to the person who chooses to attack me. 

We live in a cold world. The people who take that approach to those who would attack them, I have found, usually make it the farthest and are the best at surviving. Again I reply to you that while my approach is ridiculed, this country is full of a history of great men who took the same approach. That is why we are the United States and not the Colonies of Great Britain.

And just so you know....my best friend and I both have brothers with IQs of about 100 due to things that happened to them beyond their control. My brother has a heart of gold and is one of the very brightest shining lights of my life. I do not look down on him, nor would I look down on anyone who is "slow"....

It's usually the guy with a 115-125 who wants to start laying down personal challenges. Like I said.....to that person.....I hope they bury me upside down. 

You and others can go on and make me out to be the anti-christ if it "makes YOU feel better about YOUR insecurities." I know who I am when I look in the mirror. Whatever floats your boat, you go ahead and do that.

What is rather amusing is the amount of people whose personal being I've attacked in this thread v. the amount who've done the same to me. If you reread and count the numbers, you'll find it's extremely one sided.

As for you Ace...aren't you guilty of exactly what you are accusing me of...in your posts? Personally attacking people. May the man without sin cast the first stone...(this should bring on a barrage of posts about me being a terrible person for assuming that posters here subscribe to Christian beliefs).


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

www.greatestpossiblevitamins.com  

I gotta tell ya Gip, that web sites harsh. It may be the damn ugliest site I've seen in months. 

You sound like a quick study, so I'd catch a tutorial on flash, photoshop and dreamweaver. And how about an e-commerce site without a cart? Gip, thats heresy I tell ya. 

You gotta think about how much more biz you could drum up with a reputable looking site. Google the three primary words in your domain name and you're no where to be found. You need some serious help with driving traffic, Gip. 

Now there are some other enterprising ladds on the web who are paying Google to get prime placement for their listings and they're selling the stuff made by the same guy on your site!

http://www.greatest-vitamin-in-the-world.com/ 

So are you Don Lapre or Doug Grant? I'm ruling out Doug since he's the "formulator" and looks a tad too old. Of course you could be Joe Anthony, but seriously Gip - why would the guy who made this site really want to take credit for it? Gip, your site is seriously lacking in professionalism. I'll grant you at least you're using SSL for your transactions, but overall...  

I have to wonder Gip, clearly with so much work to be done on your biz, why are you doing battle on this message board? Your talents are obviously needed elsewhere.

You're a young guy Gip and hopefully there will be a lot of good times ahead of you. But, to many of us the path you've described seems ill-fated. Most of us probably envision some bitter old man alone at the end. 

The one thing that is certain is that each of us has to live with ourselves and the choices we make. What sounds like the right thing now, may not be the right thing upon reflection. The quicker we learn to reflect, the quicker we learn from our bad choices.

Don't think of the replies you're getting as an attack ... think of it as an *intervention*. We're all just trying to "win one for the Gipper!"


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

I want my own thread! I REALLY REALLY want my own thread!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Too bad Fleet, you'll just have to share it. :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> People either love me or hate me. The ones who hate me hate me for being able to nail the truth.....the truths that they don't want brought up, and for sorting through their weak attempts at deflections of the issue.


I see. So...you're trying to pass off your opinions as fact and you have a bloated ego? OK, now I understand.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> And with that, this thread needs to be locked.


And that's a plan, stan.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Dan I was not calling you supportive, merely saying that you'd ended your assault on me as a person. Apparently I was only half right.
> ...


I'm sorry if you feel that I have attacked you Gip. I just find your egomaniacal behaviour disturbing. My responses have been from the sick feeling I get in the pit of my stomach from reading the tone of self absorption you have in your posts. There are many professionals that visit this board: doctors, lawyers, professors,NBA types, and captains of industry. But I haven't heard one of them feel the need to toot their own horn the way that you have in this thread. Most of them realize that everyone is created equal and everyone brings something different to the party. Even as bright as you claim to be there are undoubtedly people smarter than you. There are also better businesspeople, better attornies, and some people who could just flat out kick your butt. Surely with a 172 iq you should be bright enough to recognize your own insecurity and address it. For your future and for the person that you can be...and for your ancestors...I hope that you recognize the problem and deal with it by getting help. No matter whether you ARE in fact "better" than someone else you should learn the golden rule, "treat others like you wish to be treated". I seriously doubt that you want people treating you as if youare inferior...and there ARE people you are inferior to, as there are people we are all inferior to. Most of them have the good graces to accept their God given potential with humility and grace and work hard to develop those abilities. Perhaps you should consider some of the wise words that people have expressed to you in this thread instead of letting it go in one ear and out the other. Noone is out to "get" you, rather to help you. And the "attacks" you have endured are truly more like an intervention in my eyes. The sad thing is you make some very good basketball points. Anyway, humility is part of beingChristian and more importantly just the RIGHT thing to do. I have said my piece and I hope that it gets through.


----------

